# Kangertech KBox 120W TC



## Deckie (18/4/16)

Who has stock of the Kangertech KBox 120W TC or is any vendor getting in? I only see the 200W variant around but not the 120W model ..... Even 100w is wasted on me..


----------



## Baker (26/4/16)

Deckie said:


> Who has stock of the Kangertech KBox 120W TC or is any vendor getting in? I only see the 200W variant around but not the 120W model ..... Even 100w is wasted on me..



If you're still looking for this - vapersparadise.co.za


----------

